# Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen? Update



## Tokko (27 Feb. 2008)

*Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*


26/2/2008 13:46 
Universal ist am Überlegen, Jason Bourne auf der Flucht zu lassen.
Es waren wohl die drei sagenhaften Oscars für _Das Bourne Ulitmatum_, die *Matt Damon* und Regisseur Paul Greengrass auf die Idee brachten, noch einen vierten Streifen anzuhängen.
In dem amerikanischen Magazin _The Daily Variety _hieß es, dass Damon und Greengrass, der die Arbeit an dem zweiten und dritten Teil nach Regisseur Doug Liman übernahm, einen vierten Teil drehen wollen. Da sie aber beide mit Verpflichtungen ausgelastet sind, kann es durchaus ein paar Jahre dauern, bevor man mit den Dreharbeiten beginnen kann.
Das ist aber gut für die Produzenten, die sich erstmals Bournes nächsten Schritt überlegen müssen. Autor Robert Ludlum hat nämlich nur drei Romane über den amnesiekranken Geheimagenten geschrieben. Die beiden Fortsetzungen von Eric Van Lustbader, _The Bourne Legacy _und _The Bourne Betrayal _fanden, wie man weiß, keinen großen Anklang.
Damon, zum Einen, scheint nicht so glücklich über die Zukunftsaussichten seiner Figur zu sein. Besonders nach der Auflösung des Rätsels_, _wenn es auch ein offenes Ende ließ.

“Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie man jetzt weiter machen soll”, sagte der 37-jährige Schauspieler in einem Interview mit dem amerikanischen Magazin _Entertainment Weekly_ im August, kurz nachdem der dritte Teil in die Kinos kam. “Man kann ihn ja nicht über den Kopf schlagen und ihm wieder Gedächtnisschwund geben. Jemand meinte sogar, dass man eine Folge machen könnte, in der Bourne seine Autoschlüssel verliert... Wenn das ihre besten Ideen sind, dann ist ein Ende vielleicht ganz gut.”
Der heißeste Mann der Welt und *Sarah Silvermans* Traummann sagte ganz offen, dass man im Falle eines weiteren Bourne-Films erstmal warten sollte, bis sich das Publikum von dem Lachkrampf über das Video mit Silverman erholt hat, oder Kinder aufgezogen hat.
“Ich bin der Meinung, dass man in 10 Jahren vielleicht wieder einen vierten Teil veröffentlichen kann”, sagte Damon in der amerikanischen _Daily Show. _Er hatte auch schon einen Namen für den nächsten Teil, Die Bourne-Überflüssigkeit.
“Das Film-Studio will offensichtlich weitermachen. Schauen Sie, GE besitzt Universal. Wenn die einen Eisschrank verkaufen, der funktioniert, dann wollen sie noch mehr davon verkaufen. Von einem kreativen Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist das jedenfalls das Ende seiner Identität.”
Greengrass entschied aber, dass es am Ende das Publikum ist, dass entscheiden sollte, ob sie einen weiteren Teil sehen wollen, oder nicht. Und so entschied das Publikum auch, indem sie dem letzten Teil $443 Millionen einspielten, was den Dreiteiler auf ganze $945 Millionen brachte.
Die Kritiker waren auch zur Abwechslung besonders nett. Sie schrieben begeistert über Damons Schauspielkunst, den Regisseur und hoben andere Qualitäten des Films hervor. Hollywood war damit überzeugt, besondern nachdem Action-Filme im Allgemeinen nur Lärm, Gewalt und schlechten Dialog bieten.
Am Sonntag holte sich Christopher Rouse einen Oscar für den Besten Schnitt für _Das Bourne Ultimatum, _während die Teams von Scott Millan, David Parker und Kirk Francis und Karen Baker Landers und Per Hallberg für den Besten Ton-Mix und Ton-Schnitt für den Film ausgezeichnet wurden.
Damon holte sich auch einen Preis für den beliebtesten männlichen Action-Star von den diesjährigen People's Choice Awards. Im letzten Jahr gewann* Johnny Depp* für seine Piraten-Rolle.
Aber noch lange bevor Jason Bourne sich vom Schwimmen im East River erholt, wird Damon schon mit seinem nächsten Thriller _The Informers_ für Regisseur Steven Soderbergh beginnen. Es kann auch sein, dass er in *Clint Eastwoods* nächstem Projekt _The Human Factor _die Hauptrolle übernimmt. Der Film handelt von Nelson Mandelas Leben in Süd Afrika nach der Apartheid.
Greengrass ist währenddessen mit seinem Vietnam-Drama _They Marched into Sunlight _beschäftigt. Zusätzlich arbeitet er noch die letzten Feinheiten für _Green Zone _aus, ein Film, der auf Rajiv Chandrasekarans Buch _Imperial Life in the Emerald City_ basiert. Damon ist in dem Thriller neben Greg Kinnear und Amy Ryan zu sehen.


Quelle : www.eonline.com


----------



## raziell (7 März 2010)

*AW: Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*

stimmt...die fortsetzungen "bücher" sind bescheiden !
viel interessanter wäre ein vorspann....wie alles begann...jagt auf carlos...wie im original buch...
danke für deinen beitrag
gruß RAZIELL


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2010)

*AW: Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*

mich würds freuen


----------



## graspopper (22 März 2010)

*AW: Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, haben sowohl Regisseur, als auch Matt Damon schon abgelehnt, somit kann der Film eigentlich nur schlechter werden.


----------



## Muli (23 März 2010)

*AW: Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*

Auch die IMDB spuckt weder bei Paul Greengras noch Matt Damon Informationen zu einem neuen Bourne aus. Aber das Gerücht hatte ich bereits vor 6 Monaten mal gelesen. Da war noch der Stand, dass es wegen anderweitiger Arbeiten der beiden auf Eis gelegt wäre!


----------



## tolotos800 (23 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*

Hab das moviepilot.de - bourne-4 und das www.imdb.com hier eben entdeckt, vlt gibt es ja doch noch i-wann einen vierten Teil.


----------



## armin (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*

eine gute Nachricht


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dürfen wir uns auf einen vierten Bourne freuen?*

*Bourne 4 sucht ohne Matt Damon nach seiner Identität*
vom 10.06.2010

*Für Bourne 4 wurden letztes Jahr noch große Töne gespuckt: Alles bleibe beim alten, inklusive Regisseur Paul Greengrass und einem identitätslosen Matt Damon. Doch dann fiel das Kartenhaus zusammen und Paul Greengrass sagte ab. Nun ist immerhin Drehbuchschreiber Tony Gilroy zurück – kann er die alte Besetzung wieder anlocken?*

Neues zu Bourne 4 mit dem Arbeitstitel The Bourne Legacy: Produzent Frank Marshall ließ verlauten, dass der ursprüngliche Bourne-Schreiber Tony Gilroy wieder mit dabei ist für Bourne 4. Ausserdem soll er laut deadline zusätzlich etwas verfassen, dass Insider die “Bourne Bible” nennen. Bourne 4 wird somit nicht auf dem Buch “The Bourne Legacy” von Eric Lustabader basieren. Pat Crowley wird wieder zweiter Produzent und erhält Unterstützung von der Captivate Entertainment.

Bourne 4 soll 2012 in die Kinos kommen und noch ist leider unklar, ob Matt Damon wieder mit dabei ist. Die Voraussetzungen sind bisher allerdings eher schlecht, dazu gibt es folgende Vorgeschichte: Nachdem das Das Bourne Ultimatum 2007 veröffentlicht wurde, sprach Fox relativ schnell von einem vierten Bourne-Film. Dafür hatte Produzent Frank Marshall den Drehbeginn für Sommer 2010 anvisiert. Regisseur Paul Greengrass (Die Bourne Verschwörung, Das Bourne Ultimatum) und Matt Damon würden wieder mit dabei sein und George Nolfi (Das Bourne Ultimatum, Ocean’s Twelve) solle das Drehbuch schreiben. (slashfilm)

Doch dann kam alles anders: Paul Greengrass lehnte ab mit den Worten: „Irgendwann kommst du einfach an einen Punkt, an dem du realisierst, dass du fertig bist. Dann hast du zu so einem Projekt, dass offensichtlich fortgesetzt werden muss, nicht mehr viel beizutragen. Aber für eine gute Fortsetzung braucht es halt einfach die Energie für eine Art Neustart.” (examiner)

Das traf sich nun nicht allzu gut mit den Vorstellungen von Matt Damon, der verlauten ließ, ohne Paul Greengrass ebenfalls nicht an einer Fortsetzung interessiert zu sein.

deadline meinte zur aktuellen Situation rigoros, Matt Damon wäre „ein Idiot, wenn er nicht die beste Rolle seines Lebens fortsetzen würde”. Irgendwelche Einwände?

*Also alles noch Unsicher ?

Gruss Gollum*


----------

